# Best wax / polish for silver car and sealant for black car



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Rather than start two threads been looking around at the various products around.

I have a silver and a black car. I like to use a all in one sealant for the black car but like to use polish and wax on the silver car.

so what would you recommend:-

i. Polish and Wax for the silver car and.
ii. Sealant for black metallic car.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

i. Autoglm Srp and Finish Kare 1000p 
ii. Not sure I know of any all-in-one sealants. Most need preparation of some sort. To be honest I would say "see i."


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

Angelwax enigma is very good on black cars its worth having a look at it you was open to a wax :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've used AG HD wax on both very dark and light car and white car and very pleased with the results.

Earlier this year, got some Auto Allure Reflex wax and it's worked very well on wife's dark colour and my silver car and gives a lovely gloss / shine, as does their tough seal sealant...

BH Double speed wax gets very good reviews and looks to give great results...


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

ODK Echo for the silver cars wax followed by a quick spray of ODK Exhibit, and Adams paint sealant On the black with a top coat of ODK Glamour just as a finishing touch.


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Both Bilt Hamber Finis-Wax and Double Speed-Wax are very good, bonus is they are not expensive. 
Collinite 845 Insulator Wax is good to. 

Cheers 
David


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Auto Glanz Synthseal continues to be woefully under-appreciated on this forum  Would be my pick for your black car if you're after a sealant. It's inexpensive, easy to use, lasts well and to my eyes at least, doesn't go for the totally "glassy" sealant look. 

If that's actually what you're after, then FK1000P or Britemax Extreme Elements v2 would be well worth a look.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

i - Scholl S40 follwoed by FK1000p
ii - Scholl S40 followed by Zaino Z5


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

I found bouncers check the fleck worked wonders on our old silver car as brought out the fleck in the paint...


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

When I researched this the opinion was that a sealant is better on silver/white as many waxes have a tint to them which can show up on the light paint. Obviously depends on the wax but I never had an issue with any that I tried. Best approach for silver is to use layers to help add to the depth usually lacking compared to darker colours, best result I ever got on my silver Volvo (after machining) was a coat of Poorboys White Diamond glaze followed by two coats of Collinite 845 (tough as old boots yet incredibly glossy, pongs a bit and has to be warmed up to use but goes on and off very easy). After that I used to follow every maintenance wash with a coat of Sonax BSD to keep the protection up and it didn’t do the gloss any harm either. It did also get the odd coat of OCD Nebula, which is just incredible stuff for that special occasion or if you want the ultimate shine and don’t mind waxing every couple of weeks.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

After 7 years of trying all sorts on my black Honda paint, without doubt my two favourites are Glare Micro followed by Glare Pro or, if you are happy spending the money, Blackfire’s Wet Ice over Fire kit (GEP, AFPP and midnight sun wax). They aren’t all in one options, but you won’t regret either. 

Then have some Chemical Guys V7 with a bit of Sonax BSD mixed in for a top up quick detailer.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Have tried a few waxs and things on a silver car.

Waxs tend to give it depth, but a slightly yellow ish tint. Sealants give it a shallower, but crisper look.

Been using FK1000p since summer and it gives the silver paint a strange, but attractive, "new paint" look. It's not overly shiny, more like deeper clearcoat or like its just been resprayed (?) and i think it really makes the paint look good. 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

MK anvil works well on silver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned fusso

I use the light version for silver and black cars. Brilliant protection for this winter.

I used Bilt hamber cleanser polish before hand and works fantastically well.

There is Kiwami, king of gloss which both works well on light or dark paints.

Collinite 476 works well on both colours too.

A all in one for black??? I would suggest going with Autogylm super Resin polish or Bilt hamber cleanser polish before either applications for silver or black. Then applied your chosen LSP.

Bilt Hamber Double speed wax Knocks the socks off most waxes and leave a great finish. My only issue with the stuff is like a dry application and grabby when buffing off.

I tend to favour Sealants now these days as family life means less waxing.

You could try tac systems moonlight? That's on another level for Sealants.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Fusso for winter....glasur,r222 or alien 51 for summer

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

My brother has a 2 yr old grey and black Mini so after reading Matt Stangalang's recommendation for Blackfire products I bought him the Wet Diamond sealant combo. Full decon wash done over Christmas and the 2-stage sealants applied. Result was one extremely happy brother. The finish, especially on the black parts, was spectacular. Lovely mirror and wet look.


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

Can't go wrong with Collinite 845.


----------



## Sarahaw (Jun 2, 2018)

A black car is most prestigious but also one of the hardest to maintain. Any blemish, scratches or swirl mark is immediately conspicuous and they therefore require special care.
You can't avoid your motty getting blemishes because they come from all kinds of elements. Be it the scorching sun with its UV, the rain and acid rain, dust, road tar, tree sap, and what have you, the defaced car finish really degrades your class and style.
You need to wax regularly, but you need to follow the right procedure for desirable results. 
First give the car a thorough wash to remove dirt, grime, old wax and grease. My best wash for this is the Meguiar's G7164 Gold Class. Some dirt such as road tar, bugs and tree sap may have dried and baked into the auto finish. The car wash soap is not very effective at getting them off and you may want to use a bug and tar remover. This is an anti adhesive that softens the oil based spots for easy wiping.

Next, polish your car using an appropriate polish/conditioner to hide the swirl marks and spots. For light touches, Mothers 08100 California Gold is low cost and regular application increase paint's depth and shine. If it is a deep mess, intensive conditioning is best done by PO83 Intensive Polish.
Apply a paint sealant and give it time cure, preferably one day.
This is now the best time to wax and the best wax for black cars with scratches should be liquid or wax, and shouldn't dry fast to prevent spotting. It should also provide UV protection and safe to other vehicle surfaces such plastic trim or rubber besides the paint.

Set to wax your car in a shade to prevent evaporation of the waxing solution. Apply at least two layers of wax, giving each layer time to dry and cure.


----------

